
“Concerns about privacy tend to be old people issues” (2010) [video] - mcenedella
https://youtube.com/watch?v=pexGCUPlUeA&t=12m59s
======
harryf
I used to think that too - as an "old person" think "it's just me being old".
Then I showed The Circle (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Circle_(2017_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Circle_\(2017_film\))
) to my two teenagers (11 and 13 at the time) and was surprised how angry they
got about it and I mean _really angry_. For them the idea being permanently
watchable (premise of the Circle is there are cameras everywhere watching
everything) was really terrifying.

Now these are typical modern kids. Probably spending too much time with
YouTube, Instagram, Snapchat et al. And I've told them many times about the
data that's being collected on them and the reaction was always "whatever".
But The Circle really got to them.

I assume it's actually me as their father they're ultimately afraid of as
teenagers - that I could see what they're up to at all times and impose rules
/ punish transgressions. But underneath that seems to be a basic human need
for privacy that's essential to personal development.

TLDR: show The Circle to your kids

------
mahrain
In Holland we just had a referendum on indiscriminant wiretapping, where the
government was introducing legislation to allow more freedom for intelligence
agencies to tap and store and share internet history.

The results were that the people rejected the proposal by a narrow margin,
with older people voting in favor or the proposal, and younger demographics
voting against. (Similarly, lower educated people were in favor, higher
educated people against.)

So Privacy is not an 'old people issue' over here.

------
anotheryou
as a german i have to ask: like those remembering ww2 and the stasi?

data tropes are a whole different deal, when power shifts to the ugly

~~~
mrtksn
On online platforms, It's a stigma to compare current events with things that
Nazis did because you'll be ridiculed if you do.

According to the Godwin's law, the longer the conversation goes likelier it is
that someone will mention Hitler. People know this, so it is very uncool to
co-relate current events with Nazi Germany. You'll be called out even if
you're talking about literal Nazis doing literal Nazi stuff. Memes are
powerful, people don't like to be ridiculed.

But it feels like this is wearing out.

In Turkey, you can't show concern for privacy without being ridiculed because
a very popular comedian made a joke about CIA targeting you personally while
you're barbecuing. You'll be slapped with that joke the moment you mention
about your personal data being collected.

Jokes are powerful.

~~~
simula67
Compare them to Communists

~~~
mrtksn
This won't work too because there's a joke about communist taking over the
government this winter(It's a similar to the "Year of the Linux Desktop"
joke).

:)

------
meganibla
OK so if privacy is not a real concern can I please have access to all the
data in LinkedIn? Because if individual privacy doesn’t matter why should
company privacy matter either so can I please have all your data LinkedIn?

If you say no because you want to protect the privacy of your users you’re
contradicting yourself and if you say no because you want to protect the
privacy of your company information which makes you money you’re contradicting
yourself. Either way I think it’s pretty clear that this statement is just a
hypocrisy designed to support the business activity of getting people to give
over information for free to other people who can make money from that
information.

~~~
enesunal
you may have all the data, if you have 'the' money

------
devilmoon
This is quite stupid if you ask me; data is the gold of our times, we should
have regulations in place that allow individuals to trade certain amounts of
data with companies in exchange for money and/or a service - it shouldn't be
one way only as it is now, they take everything a make a profit off of it.

Some Blockchain startups are coming up with ideas on how to solve a
marketplace of data, but I fear it's not enough yet and it will die down with
the ICO craze.

~~~
EnderMB
I like the idea of personal data regulation, but I can't imagine it being easy
to enforce, when data can be passed with complete ease and without any
detection when compared to moving expensive physical goods.

The big problem right now is that Cambridge Analytica/Facebook are about to
set a precedent for large-scale data misuse by receiving little to no
punishment. In a fair world you'd be right, and regulation would exist to give
Facebook and co a big enough fine for their breach of trust to ensure that no
one ever does this again.

~~~
devilmoon
GDPR seems to be on the right track, but I still fear that misuse will not be
fined enough; if I remember correctly, it should be 20M or 4% of your gross
profit worldwide, whichever is higher, and that'd be a joke to a company like
Facebook.

The other problem to consider with GDPR is that it might set a barrier to
entry too high for potential competitors to Facebook to emerge, which on the
other hand has enough money to comply/pay the fines right away.

~~~
majewsky
Wasn't it 4% of your worldwide gross _revenue_? That is much more substantial.
But I guess it would still be profitable for FB to pay such a fine every few
years in order to be able to continue doing business in the EU.

~~~
devilmoon
I think you are right on the revenue part.

Yes, it would still be profitable, the only thing I'm not sure about is if the
fine would be cumulative for every misuse instance (i.e. in the Cambridge
Analytica situation, 50M * 4%WGR) or if, every time a misuse is found, it's a
una-tantum fine.

Might also be FUD to force countries in the EU to regulate tax at the same
level, but I doubt Ireland/Holland will go down without a fight

------
wiz21c
LinkedIn only serves the employers. Who cares if I'm connected to X or Y ? Me
? no; X,Y ? infinitesimally. But the employer ? He's very interested in the
way I connect to others, my reputation, the fact that social pressure implies
my curriculum vitae is not "optimized", etc.

I would love to have a linkedIn where companies connect, display who they work
with, show how they treat their personnel, etc.

(I know, this is "cliché", but well, it's true anyway)

~~~
fxj
Hey try this:

[https://www.kununu.com/us](https://www.kununu.com/us)

------
dfee
Maybe when Reid was talking we were on our way up the curve to the Peak of
Inglated Expectations, and we’re now somewhere in or near the Trough of
Disillusionment.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

------
disiplus
nobody cares because people do not have time or will or ability to properly
evalute the implications and cost. the only thing i can see that could do
something if there is some sort of regulation, without it facebook will be
facebook and this is only the cost of the business.

------
wellboy
Cool what's your address, bank account balance and your kids names?

------
HenryBemis
Go ____youself Mr Linkedin Founder!!

This comes from an "old person" and wants to make sure that his "young person"
offsprings will NOT been taken advantage by parasites and scum.

------
a_smedegaard
Why is this 2010 video getting so much attention now? Because of the recent FB
"scandals"?

Just assume that _every_ online platform you are on is selling you and tour
loved ones

------
konart
The first time I felt (relatively) old was when I realized portn stars were
younger then me.

Now I feel even older...

------
nailer
If you're unsure, it's Reid Hoffman, LinkedIn founder, talking.

------
orbitingpluto
Would you hire someone for a security position that chose to do an autoblitz
by logging into their email account on LinkedIn?

------
TheChaplain
Note: Video is from 2010!

------
otabdeveloper1
"Dumb fucks", part deux.

Yes, we will never learn.

------
ronilan
2010\. Ah, how young and foolish I was back then...

